# HYPER 212 EVO IN STRIKE X ONE AEROCOOL



## jimmaraaaas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,
im about to take those two above and im reading some comments about how big the 212 is,so im kinda worried if this will fit in my case...

Thats the cooler
Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO

And thats the case
Aerocool Strike-X One

Will it fit?or should i look for a different one!thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

These are the dimensions with the fan attached:
120 x 80 x 159 mm (4.7 x 3.1 x 6.3 in)

I would suggest checking with a ruler to be sure it will fit.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Did your CPU come packaged with an OEM cooler? If so, then why do you think you need an aftermarket cooler? Unless you are doing some extreme overclocking, OEM coolers work great, more than adequate to keep their CPUs cool, even with mild to moderate overclocking - in a properly cooled case. Remember, it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case. The CPU fan need only toss up the CPU's heat into that flow. And because OEM coolers are the only coolers warrantied to support the CPUs they come with, and because neither Intel or AMD want to replace their CPUs due to overheating, both makers provide excellent coolers with their CPUs. 

OEM coolers that come with today's coolers are not the same, and do not deserve the bad reputation they got from OEM coolers from 10 years ago. They are much more efficient and much quieter than those of yesteryear. And unlike aftermarket coolers, they don't void your CPU warranty by using them!!!

True, you can find quieter coolers and if building a HTPC (home theater PC) a quieter (or totally silent) cooler may be desired. But unless you are maxing out CPU utilization much of the time, the OEM fan will not need to run full speed and so will remain quiet anyway - below the fan noise of the graphics card, PSU and case fans - all of which right next to, or mounted to the exterior of the case. 

And true, some aftermarket coolers can keep your CPU cooler, but cooler does not automatically mean better. If the CPU temperature is maintained comfortably within it "normal operating range", it's fine. That is, a CPU running at 30°C will NOT be any more stable, perform better, or have a longer life expectancy than a CPU running at 50°C. All the cooler temp gets you is bragging rights. 

You can see by the last line in my sig that I take heat in electronics seriously. By far, the biggest push for aftermarket coolers comes from the makers of aftermarket coolers. Not the hardware experts - the designers and engineers who make electronics, or the electronics technicians who maintain them.

I don't start to worry about CPU temps unless they sit above 60°C for more than few seconds. And even 60°C is just "warm". Note the TJunction spec for Intel's 4th generation i7s is 105°C!!!!

TJunction temp is the temperature threshold when the i7 will toggle down in speed to keep it from getting too hot. So 60°C might as well be a "polar plunge"! I just use 60°C because that is typically an indication for me to clean my air filters.

See:
How hot can my can my PC run before it is not safe anymore (you can skip the last minute).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Will it fit?or should i look for a different one!thanks


Hyper 212 EVO dimensions: 120 x 80 x *159 mm* 
Aerocool Strike-X One (Without side fan)
Height limit for CPU coolers: *158mm* 

Obviously, the Hyper 212 EVO will not fit, even with at least one of the side fans removed from the case.


----------



## jimmaraaaas (Jan 11, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Did your CPU come packaged with an OEM cooler? If so, then why do you think you need an aftermarket cooler? Unless you are doing some extreme overclocking, OEM coolers work great, more than adequate to keep their CPUs cool, even with mild to moderate overclocking - in a properly cooled case. Remember, it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case. The CPU fan need only toss up the CPU's heat into that flow. And because OEM coolers are the only coolers warrantied to support the CPUs they come with, and because neither Intel or AMD want to replace their CPUs due to overheating, both makers provide excellent coolers with their CPUs.
> 
> OEM coolers that come with today's coolers are not the same, and do not deserve the bad reputation they got from OEM coolers from 10 years ago. They are much more efficient and much quieter than those of yesteryear. And unlike aftermarket coolers, they don't void your CPU warranty by using them!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for you big answer...
No im not planning on overclocking the fx6300 (at least for now), but ive heard kinda rumours that amd are toasters at intense gaming, as im planning...you think i will be good with just the stock cooler?without any overclocks...
havent thought about this possibility to be honest, i was considering a new cooler always as "must do" thing when building a new pc..
but you know, if i can succeed better temps with a couple more fans, that would be a nice vfm choice...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but ive heard kinda rumours that amd are toasters at intense gaming, as im planning...you think i will be good with just the stock cooler?without any overclocks...


That's the whole point of my reply above! AMD (and Intel) knows many buyers of their CPUs are gamers. Look how they market them! Look at the AMD FX Processors web page and note the features:


> ◾Advanced 3D gaming
> ◾Complex 3D modeling
> ◾HD video editing


AMD or Intel are NOT going to make, or market their CPUs for gaming, modeling (CAD/CAE) or high definition video editing, warranty the CPU and cooler together as "a" unit for 3 years, then include a wimpy cooler that's incapable of keeping the CPU properly cooled! :facepalm: That makes no sense! Not common sense, technical sense, or business sense either. 



> i was considering a new cooler always as "must do" thing when building a new pc..


That's because aftermarket cooler makers want you to believe that. And sadly many gamers, and PC enthusiasts are convinced that the coolest temps possible are necessary for the best gaming experience and highest FPS. NOT TRUE!!! At least not true with default clocking or even mild to moderate overclocking. I NEVER use an aftermarket cooler on any of our builds unless my client buys an OEM CPU that does NOT come packaged with an OEM cooler. Then of course, you must use an aftermarket cooler. 

All the lowest temps possible get you is bragging rights. They don't get you better performance or longer life expectancy AS LONG AS your temps are comfortably within the normal operating range. Yes, an aftermarket cooler may "look" fancy and nice, but fancy and nice does NOT mean better performance or longer life. This is why I don't go for fancy cases or pretty interior lights - which do nothing for performance, consume some power, generate some heat, and do nothing for performance (worth repeating). And besides, I pay attention to what's on my monitors and want my cases to sit quietly and discreetly off to the side and NOT draw attention to themselves. 

For the record, in this machine right now, I am using the overclocking utility that came with this Gigabyte motherboard to push my Intel i7-3770 3.4GHz to 4.10GHz. The ambient (room) temp is 70°F and my CPU temp is currently at a very cool 35°C. Now granted all I have going on is several IE sessions with a bunch of tabs open on both monitors, hardware monitoring, security apps, and I am streaming Pandora. But even when I do push my system, my temps do not exceed 60°C with the stock cooler. And my Corsair 300r case does a great job of suppressing all fan noise, even when all fans are spinning hard. 

I do use good TIM (thermal interface materials) but note the OEM TIM pads used today are very good too and the fact is, if the 3 - 4°C better temps you get from aftermarket TIM makes a difference in performance stability, then the rest of your cooling solution is inadequate anyway.



> but you know, if i can succeed better temps with a couple more fans, that would be a nice vfm choice...


That is a good case with lots of fan options. According to the specs here, it only comes with 1 120mm fan in back. :frown: But it has support for up to 12 fans!! :smile: And if me, I would install as a minimum 1 120mm fan in front to pull cool air in. You generally want a nice front to back flow of cool air through the case. 

I would also mount the PSU with its intake fan facing down (if possible) so it pulls cool air in directly through the bottom vent and not rob air from the case interior. 

If additional cooling is needed I would install a blowhole (top mounted) fan to exhaust hot air out. 

I am NOT a fan (no pun intended) of side mounted fans. I have found they tend to disrupt that desired front to back flow. The exception is when the side fan blows into a tube to channel the air directly onto the CPU or GPU. While the tube gets in the way of the front-to-back flow, it does not disrupt it.

For gaming rigs and graphics "workstation" computers, I also like double wide (double slot) graphics cards because most use the extra width to vent the GPU's heat directly out the back. With single width cards, the GPU's heat is tossed back into the case interior.


----------



## ExTaCy1337 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for the grave digging, just want to post an actual response to the answer because some people search for that on google. 

It does fit on my I5 3570k setup, but you can't use a side fan. 
Check it out. (Of course side panel can close).


----------

